#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Βελτιώσεις Fespa για σκυρόδεμα & ΚΑΝΕΠΕ

## holouniverse

Καλησπέρα σας συνάδελφοι. 

Επιθυμώ να στείλω ένα email στην λογισμική, με προτάσεις για βελτίωση του προγράμματος FESPA. Θα ήθελα την συνδρομή σας. 

Κάποιες προτάσεις που έχω συγκεντρώσει είναι οι εξής:

Χρωματική διαβάθμιση στο 3dv για ροπές, τέμνουσες, αξονικέςΕύκολη και εποπτική εισαγωγή οπλισμού δοκών στην pushover (με βελτιωμένες εντολές και με παραγωγή αναπτύγματος ώστε να ελέγχεται εποπτικά από τον χρήστη)Έλεγχος επάρκειας για δοκούς σε νέες μελέτεςΕπίλυση πλακών μαζί με το χωρικό πλαίσιο, ώστε να μπορεί να ελεγθεί η διαφραγματική λειτουργία.Μεταφορά των φορτίων που προέκυψαν από το fepla στο χωρικό του fespa (εκτός αν το εκτελεί ήδη)

----------


## Xάρης

*Ανάλυση:* Διαφορετικό ύψος άκαμπτου τμήματος στύλου στις δύο διευθύνσεις.*Ανάλυση:* Υπολογισμός τοιχίων υπογείου για ωθήσεις γαιών.*Ανάλυση:* Ενοποίηση του Fespa με το Fepla και δυνατότητα ενιαίας επίλυσης. Δηλαδή, εισαγωγή των επιφανειακών πεπερασμένων προσομοίωσης των πλακών στο χωρικό μοντέλο.*Ανάλυση:* Προσομοίωση και των τοιχίων ανωδομής και υπογείου με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία αντί για γραμμικά μόνο.*Διαστασιολόγηση:* Έλεγχος επάρκειας διατομών αντί για διαστασιολόγηση και σε τέμνουσα στους στύλους/τοιχία.*Διαστασιολόγηση:* Έλεγχος επάρκειας διατομών αντί για διαστασιολόγηση σε κάμψη και σε τέμνουσα στις δοκούς. Αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι θα είναι δυνατή η εισαγωγή του οπλισμούς κάμψης/διάτμησης όπως γίνεται στους στύλους ή στο module του ΚΑΝΕΠΕ. 
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό και πρέπει να λάβει προτεραιότητα κατά την άποψή μου για να γίνεται ορθά ο ικανοτικός έλεγχος κόμβων σε νέες κατασκευές.*Διαστασιολόγηση:* Επιλογή κατά τη διαστασιολόγηση των δοκών, να μην προσμετρούνται σε εσωτερικό κόμβο οι ράβδοι εκατέρωθεν του κόμβου. Αν π.χ. οι διαμήκεις ράβδοι είναι ενιαίες και έχουμε 2Φ14 αριστερά του κόμβου και 2Φ14 δεξιά του κόμβου, δεν έχουμε 4Φ14 στο τμήμα αριστερά/δεξιά της στήριξης του κόμβου αλλά μόνο 2Φ14.*Αποτελέσματα:* Περιβάλλουσα μετατοπίσεων στους συνδυασμούς SLS και εύκολος εντοπισμός (διαφορετικό χρώμα) στο 3DV των υπερβάσεων των επιτρεπόμενων βελών κάμψης σε δοκούς. 
Αυτή τη στιγμή για να υπολογίσεις το βέλος κάμψης μιας δοκού θα πρέπει να εισάγεις κόμβο στο μέσο της δοκού.*Αποτελέσματα:* Χρωματισμός των δομικών στοιχείων στο 3DV ανάλογα με το ποσοστό επάρκειας τους. Καθώς το ποντίκι περνά από ένα δομικό στοιχείο να αναγράφεται και το ακριβές ποσοστό επάρκειας δίπλα στο όνομα του δομικού στοιχείου.

----------


## holouniverse

Ευχαριστώ συνάδελφε. Όσον αφορά το 5,6 και μόνο για τον έλεγχο επάρκειας διάτμησης, είναι πλεονασμός, μιας και και ένα Φ10/10 στα υποστυλώματα/τοιχώματα καλύπτει το 90% των περιπτώσεων, ενώ στις δοκούς το Φ8/10 (με ελάχιστες δοκούς που ενδεχομένως να απαιτούν Φ10/10). Όσον αφορά το 8, το FESPA κάνει πλήρη έλεγχο βελών κάμψης, οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση που έχουμε υπέρβαση.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι πλεονασμός ο έλεγχος επάρκειας σε διάτμηση.
Μηχανικοί είμαστε επομένως αναζητούμε όχι μόνο μια λύση τεχνικά εφικτή και στατικά επαρκή αλλά και οικονομικά συμφέρουσα. 
Και δεν είναι όλα τα έργα τυπικά για να μας καλύπτει το Φ10/10. Για το υπόλοιπο 10% που αναφέρεις ο έλεγχος είναι αναγκαίος.

"Το FESPA κάνει πλήρη έλεγχο βελών κάμψης". Σε τι; Σε μεταλλικές δοκούς; Στις δοκούς από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα κάνει έλεγχο βελών κάμψης; Τα αποτελέσματα πού και πώς τα βλέπουμε αν τα βλέπουμε;

----------


## holouniverse

Σε ω/σ πράγματι δεν κάνει έλεγχο βελών κάμψης, παρά μόνο περιορίζεται στην απαλλαγή απο αυτόν.Για τα μεταλλικά υπάρχει αυτό http://www.lhlogismiki.gr/tutorial/%...A%CE%BF%CF%8D/ 
Αλήθεια,τα φορτία όπως κατανέμονται βάσει του FEPLA,μεταφέρονται και στο χωρικό του FESPA?

----------


## Xάρης

Η επικοινωνία Fespa-Fepla *δεν* είναι αμφίδρομη.
Μόνο από το Fespa μεταφέρουμε κάποια στοιχεία στο Fepla.
Γι αυτό ανέφερα το 3.

Θα έλεγα στην LH "κάν' το όπως στο Scada Pro" και δείτε κάποια ωραία στοιχεία του ΡΑΦ και αντιγράψτε τα.

Κοιτάξτε λίγο και την *τιμολογιακή σας πολιτική*.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δίνετε το Fespa-Μεταλλικά έναντι μόνο 1.500€ σε νέους πελάτες και την ίδια στιγμή να ζητάτε 500€ για τις αυτόματες παραγωγές φορτίων χιονιού & ανέμου από τους παλιούς πελάτες σας που πλήρωσαν τα μεταλλικά 2.600€!

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ζητάτε 1.500€ για αναβάθμιση με τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ σε κάποιον που έχει ήδη τα modules "έλεγχος επάρκειας στύλου", "ενισχύσεις", "παλιοί κανονισμοί", σε κάποιον που έχει πληρώσει μόνο την αναβάθμιση με Ευρωκώδικες και Pushover 2.200€!
Την ίδια τιμή δίνει ο ΤΟΛ για το ΡΑΦ με pushover, ΚΑΝΕΠΕ και ενισχύσεις!

Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και είναι δύσκολοι για όλους. 
Στους δύσκολους καιρούς κρίνονται σχέσεις εμπιστοσύνης που έχουν κτιστεί σε διάστημα πολλών ετών, δεκαετιών.

----------


## holouniverse

Να προσθέσω οτι για να επικοινωνήσει και να συνομιλήσει κανείς με την υποστήριξη πρέπει να κάνει τάμα πρώτα.Μέχρι και αυτή την εποχή που οι δουλειές είναι μειωμένες,στο τηλέφωνο είναι πάντα αποσχολημένοι (ειναι 1 άτομο αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και στα  mail δεν απαντούνε ποτέ.Προτιμότερο να υπήρχε μια υποτυπώδης συνδρομή,αλλά να υπήρχε άμεση υποστήριξη.

Το 7 που αναφέρεις γίνεται, με μη συνεχή αρίθμηση των 2 δοκών
Στο 8,με κόμβο στο μέσον,ισχύει μόνο για αμφιέρειστες ή συμμετρικά φατνώματα δοκοσειρών.Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις το μέγιστο βέλος δεν είναι στο κέντρο αλλά μετατοπισμένο.

Άλλη βελτίωση είναι η εμφάνιση των επιφανειών φόρτισης των δοκών.

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι νομίζω λόγω εποχής (βλ. κρίση) να έχει μειωθεί το προσωπικό της υποστήριξης και λόγω καλοκαιριού και αδειών να έχει μειωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο. Ας μην είμαστε αυστηροί. 

7. Ακριβώς το αντίθετο! Αν έχεις συνεχή δοκό τότε γίνεται αυτό που ανέφερα.

8. Το μέσο το ανέφερα προσεγγιστικά. Αν είχαμε μια τέτοια εμφάνιση του βέλους από περιβάλλουσα SLS στο 3DV θα είχαμε μια καλή εικόνα των βελών κάμψης των δοκών.

Η εμφάνιση των επιφανειών φόρτισης των δοκών από τις πλάκες είναι όντως ένα +.
Όπως και η φόρτιση των δοκών με τριγωνικό/τραπεζοειδές φορτίο και όχι ομοιορφοποιημένο ορθογωνικό

----------


## holouniverse

Το ίδιο λέμε, με μη συνεχή αρίθμηση δεν λαμβάνεται υπ'όψιν η προέκταση των οπλισμών εκατέρωθεν.Συνεπώς, προς τι η βελτίωση 7, αφού ήδη μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που περιγράφεις? 
Το κακό με την LH είναι ότι δεν έχει συνδρομή υποστήριξης.Μη συνδρομή συνεπάγεται απώλεια εσόδων.Η κάλυψη αυτής της απώλειας αναγκαστικά πρέπει να καλυφθεί από το κόστος αναβαθμίσεων.Βιωσιμότητα αυτής της πρακτικής συνεπάγεται πολλές και 'μικρές' αναβαθμίσεις με υψηλό σχετικά κόστος.Αποτέλεσμα ο σταθερός αλλά χαμηλός ρυθμός βελτίωσης του λογισμικού. (και τα παράπονα περί υψηλού κόστους αναβάθμισης σε σχέση με το περιεχόμενό του)

----------


## Xάρης

*7.* Θα πρέπει να δίνω μία-μία τις δοκούς, δηλαδή από τον ένα στύλο στον γειτονικό και όχι από τον πρώτο στον τελευταίο. Είναι δηλαδή θέμα ευκολίας, λειτουργικότητας του προγράμματος.
Άσε που πολλοί συνάδελφοι δεν έχουν αντιληφθεί το πώς γίνεται η διαστασιολόγηση και προκύπτουν σημαντικά λάθη. Άρα είναι και θέμα ασφαλείας. 
Αν υπάρχει ένας "διακόπτης" on/off λύνονται τα παραπάνω θέματα.

*Υποστήριξη:* Η μη συνδρομή είναι πρακτική και άλλων εταιριών και συμφωνώ μ' αυτήν. 
Προφανώς, το κόστος αναβάθμισης από κύρια σε κύρια έκδοση θα είναι μεγαλύτερο.
Λόγω των καιρών, το κόστος αυτό της αναβάθμισης έχει προκύψει και σε ελάσσονες αναβαθμίσεις που βαφτίζονται μείζονες.

Η λύση για την εταιρία και για εμάς τους πελάτες της είναι η εξωστρέφεια. 
Η ελληνική αγορά είναι μικρή για να συντηρήσει τόσες εταιρίες τεχνικού λογισμικού.
Ήδη η LH κινείται προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση και καλά κάνει. Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια με πόση επιτυχία.

----------


## holouniverse

-Μεταφορά και φόρτιση δοκών με τριγωνικό/τραπεζοειδές φορτίο (δεν είναι αμελητέα η διαφορά, ειδικά σε αμφιέρειστες)
-Αναγραφή στα άκρα των δοκών του συνολικού απαιτούμενου εμβαδού διαμήκους οπλισμού - άνω+κάτω (τώρα μπορεί να αναγραφεί μονο ο συνολικός διαμήκης - άνω+κάτω)

----------


## holouniverse

-Σε δοκό επί δοκού να μπορεί να επέμβει ο χρήστης και να επιλέξει ποια είναι η στηρίζουσα και ποια η στηριζόμενη.
-Θερμοκρασιακή μεταβολή σε πλάκες (το fepla το υποστηρίζει?)

----------


## Xάρης

> Σε δοκό επί δοκού να μπορεί να επέμβει ο χρήστης και να επιλέξει ποια είναι η στηρίζουσα και ποια η στηριζόμενη.


Σε τι θα εξυπηρετεί αυτό;




> Θερμοκρασιακή μεταβολή σε πλάκες (το fepla το υποστηρίζει?)


Όχι.

----------


## holouniverse

-Ενδεχομένως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να κάνει λάθος θεώρηση,δεν μου έχει τύχει.Από την άλλη,μια εσχάρα είναι και σωστά θα υπολογιστεί.Δεν έχεις εντοπίσει ποτέ τέτοιο πρόβλημα?
-Κακώς δεν υποστηρίζει θερμοκρασιακή μεταβολή, διότι είναι σημαντική σε μεγάλες πλάκες (zollner),ας πούμε διάσταση 15x20m.
Tο fespa υποστηρίζει ΔΤ, αλλά θεωρώ πως κρισιμότερη είναι η  ΔΤ στις πλάκες και όχι στα γραμμικά στοιχεία.

----------


## giorgosk

> Κοιτάξτε λίγο και την *τιμολογιακή σας πολιτική*.
> 
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δίνετε το Fespa-Μεταλλικά έναντι μόνο 1.500€ σε νέους πελάτες και την ίδια στιγμή να ζητάτε 500€ για τις αυτόματες παραγωγές φορτίων χιονιού & ανέμου από τους παλιούς πελάτες σας που πλήρωσαν τα μεταλλικά 2.600€!
> 
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ζητάτε 1.500€ για αναβάθμιση με τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ σε κάποιον που έχει ήδη τα modules "έλεγχος επάρκειας στύλου", "ενισχύσεις", "παλιοί κανονισμοί", σε κάποιον που έχει πληρώσει μόνο την αναβάθμιση με Ευρωκώδικες και Pushover 2.200€!
> Την ίδια τιμή δίνει ο ΤΟΛ για το ΡΑΦ με pushover, ΚΑΝΕΠΕ και ενισχύσεις!
> 
> Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και είναι δύσκολοι για όλους. 
> Στους δύσκολους καιρούς κρίνονται σχέσεις εμπιστοσύνης που έχουν κτιστεί σε διάστημα πολλών ετών, δεκαετιών.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και έχω πληροφορήσει τηλεφωνικά την εταιρεία για αυτή την ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ πολιτική.

----------


## holouniverse

-Εντολή για αντικατάσταση διατομών υποστυλωμάτων/τοιχωμάτων (όπως στα μεταλλικά).Γλυτώνεις πολύ χρόνο σε πολυώροφα κτίρια (ειδικά στα τοιχώματα). Ακόμη καλύτερα αν μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις μαζικά κάθε μία 'κολωνοστήλη'/'τοιχωματοστήλη')

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη αυτή τη δυνατότητα στα κτήρια από σκυρόδεμα.
Ίσως γιατί δεν αλλάζω τις διατομές συχνά.
Όταν πάντως ήθελα μαζικές αλλαγές τις έκανα μέσω των πινάκων.

----------


## holouniverse

Μέσω των πινάκων γίνεται και μεταβολή τοιχωμάτων? Αν ναι, τις δεσμικές ράβδους τις σβήνεις και τις ξαναπερνάς στη νέα διατομή ή οι παλιές προσαρμόζονται πατώντας την εντολή 'όλοι οι όροφοι'?

----------


## Xάρης

Όλα τα δεδομένα εμφανίζονται και στους πίνακες και μπορούν να αλλαχθούν μαζικά μέσα στους πίνακες.
Οι διατομές των τοιχίων δεν αποτελούν εξαίρεση.

Ποτέ δεν έχω αλλάξει διατομές τοιχίων μέσα από πίνακες.
Ακριβώς γιατί όπως είπες πρέπει να μετακινηθούν οι κόμβοι αρχής και τέλους του τοιχίου και να αλλάξουν τα μήκη των δοκών που καταλήξουν σ' αυτούς τους κόμβους, δεσμικών και μη.

Αν πατήσεις το κουμπάκι "Προσαρμογή δοκών-υποστυλωμάτων" θα προσαρμοστούν και οι δοκοί στις νέες διαστάσεις του τοιχίου, όχι πάντα με απόλυτη επιτυχία (όχι οι δεσμικές). Ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί να μετακινήσεις τον κόμβο του τοιχίου στη σωστή του θέση και να πατήσεις το κουμπάκι "Όλοι οι όροφοι (Προσαρμογή, κατακορύφωση, μέλη για διαστασιολόγηση)". Προσοχή, μη πατήσεις το "Προσαρμογή δοκών-υποστυλωμάτων".

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι καλό θα ήταν να κατεβάσεις τη δωρεάν δοκιμαστική έκδοση που δεν έχει χρονικό περιορισμό και να λύσεις όλες τις απορίες σου δοκιμάζοντας.

----------

